# Yay, lighting upgrade



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

New lighting came today, suggested to me by Kristin.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCatalog/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383180/cl1/coralife_freshwater_aqualight_24_power_compact_light1_x_65w?&query=8079&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

not bad, you have CO2?


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Hoping I wont have to, trying to go low tech but I'll upgrade IF I need to.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dt:

You got her up and going and what do you think?

TR


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Its a lot brighter than my last one, plants haven't responded too much yet so i think it will take a lil while to see some real growth after having extreme low light conditions. I talked to the owner of Baylees Fishees this weekend and i got 10 pots of Echinodorus Tenellus (Narrow Chain Sword) and 2 Chladophora Aegagropila (Moss Balls, they look cool) He helped me out even though he was at a Killifish convention and its a great price, so he has found himself a repeat customer here


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Got my plants in today and I must say I am more than impressed. They are vibrant, healthy plants and have very well developed root systems. Now I just need to wait for that box of Baileys Better Bottom to come and mix it with my current substrate (plain black gravel) The BBB should make a nice contrast in the substrate.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well;you certainly picked the right guy to buy plants and substrate from.i have known cory for several years.he is THE BEST...super prices,awesome plants and always happy to help.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Cant agree more. He has found a repeat customer in me. Since this is the plants section Ill ask this question. Many of my swords arrived with what look like flower stalks. Are they really flower stalks and do they need to be above water line in order to bloom?


----------

